# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Logiciel d'urbanisation du Systme d'Information dans le secteur Public (Collectivits locales)

## DavidPontaux

Bonjour, 

Je suis  la recherche d'une *plateforme d'urbanisation du Systme d'information ddie au secteur public.* 

J'ai dj vu quelques offres logicielles comme celle de Blueway (au travers du tmoignage de la Rgion Bretagne), ainsi que de Talend, mais je souhaiterai ouvrir le panel de solutions et ma vision de ce qui existe, en particulier au niveau des offres ddies aux Collectivits Locales.

-> Pourriez-vous svp me partager les logiciels que vous utilisez pour *l'urbanisation du SI (type ESB) et la gestion des processus (type BPM)* ? 

Voici le lien du tmoignage de la rgion Bretagne sur la rationalisation de leur SI en question que j'ai trouv un intressant pour ceux qui cherchent des retours d'exprience.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## sekaijin

Bonjour 

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien le sens de plateforme d'urbanisation du Systme d'information ddie au secteur public.

Les outils que tu site n'ont pas grand-chose  voir avec l'urbanisme des SI

Si ce que tu cherches ce sont des outils qui permettent de faire en sorte que l'ensemble des applications du SI interagissent dans le but de rpondre au plan d'urbanisme 
Il n'y a rien de spcifique au service public.
Pour ma part j'utilise Servicemix (mais n'importe quel EAI/ESB ferait l'affaire) pour intgrer environ 10 000 applications dans le SI.

l'approche que nous avons mise en place est que toute application du SI ne communique pas avec une autre application mais avec le SI lui-mme
C'est une faon de voir le SI. Mais elle impose aux diffrents projets du SI  rflchir interaction globale et non pas tuyauterie entre applis.

Notre mdiateur (servicemix + quelques autres outils) est l pour prsenter  chaque application une abstraction du SI tel qu'il est dfini dans le plan d'urbanisme. L'application n'a donc pas  savoir quelle solution a t retenue pour implmenter telle ou telle partie du plan d'urbanisme.

J'ajoute que nous avons fait appel  un trs grand nom en 3 lettres de l'informatique pour nous fournir un tel outil que la solution propose demandait des machines dmesures en grand nombre pour faire fonctionner ce qui tait que le premier pas dans cette direction c'est a dire 1/500e de la cible. Le cot en millions d'euros nous a conduits  valuer et lancer d'autres marchs. Aucun acteur du march n'a t  la hauteur. Nous avons dcid de le faire nous-mmes. Avec une quipe de 5 et 10 prestataires il a fallu 2,5 ans pour arriver au rsultat. Nos 10 000 points de prsences s'changent environ 10 000 000 de message par jour sur environ 200 types d'changes en temps rel accompagn d'environ 500 types d'change chorgraphis.

Le systme fonctionne depuis maintenant 8 ans. Il n'avait jamais t arrt. Nous avons chang de machine il y a 2 ans sans arrter le systme.

Le systme de mdiation n'est donc pas une plateforme d'urbanisation, c'est un outil parmi tant d'autres pour contribuer au plan d'urbanisme.

Souvent les outils comme Talend, Petalink, ServiceMix, Fuse, Mule, etc. sont utiliss associs  une application. Ils servent alors  prendre en charge pour l'application tous les problmes de production et d'intgrations de donnes et de services.

Le point qui a radicalement chang chez nous c'est d'avoir invers l'approche.
Nous avons un outil central qui reprsente une abstraction du SI et chaque application change avec SI  travers lui. Chaque application n'a alors connaissance que de ces propres spcificits et du SI abstrait. Jamais elle n'a  savoir quelle technologie porte quelle fonction. Ainsi si une partie est remplace le reste du SI ne s'en aperoit pas.

Mais a change surtout la faon de penser une application.

Par exemple lorsqu'une commande de produit est passe, il faut envoyer les infos au service compta, le dtail de la commande aux magasins, etc. ce quil est l'approche classique de penser les communications dans une application.
L, lorsqu'on fait une commande, on envoi les infos au SI  lui de ce dbrouiller avec. Il faut donc rflchir au fonctionnement global du circuit commande livraison et ses interactions avec les autres mtiers.

Donc si tu cherches un outil d'Intgration d'Entreprise EAI/ESB nous n'en avons retenu aucun ni Talend ni Fuse, ni PetalLink (qu'avait retenu a la DGME avant de l'abandonner), ni oracle ESB ni WPS.
La raison est qu'aucune solution ne permettait de grer simplement la taille et la diversit de notre SI.

La majorit de ces outils sont bien faits et faciles  mettre en oeuvre dans le cadre d'une PME comme Renault.
La boutade est volontaire. Dans un SI en gnral on a 1 appli RH 1 appli compta 1 appli gestion de stock 1 appli de, etc.
Chez nous notre besoin est de designer une fois est de dployer  trs grande chelle. Nous avons une multitude de logiciels pour chaque secteur d'activit et il n'est pas question qu'une personne passe son temps entre 50 logiciels parce que chaque petit bout de son activit est port par l'un ou par l'autre. Les acteurs sur mon secteur d'activit freinent tous l'approche service pour proposer des solutions en silo avec l'espoir qu'ainsi ils grignoteront tout le SI ce qui est impossible car aucun n'est capable de couvrir tous les besoins. Donc pour un mtier donn si une application silo est son outil de travail alors c'est au SI de faire en sorte que s'il y a un module de commande livraison dedans il s'intgre dans le circuit. C'est comme a que nous avons pour beaucoup de problmatique mtier un ensemble de logiciels rpondant partiellement au besoin.

Au vu de tout a il nous a fallu faire des choix. Et aprs toutes nos valuations nous avons constat que les 3 solutions qui taient le plus proche de notre besoin en termes de capacit de mont en charge, de robustesse, de diversit et de rapidit taient toutes base sur Apache Camel la solution la plus souple tait Fuse mais  l'poque elle embarquait des technos qui nous tait inutiles (consommatrices de ressources) du coup il nous fallait dtricoter le truc.
Si on avait retenu l'un des trois nous aurions t contraints par les contrats commerciaux et nous n'aurions donc pas pu toucher au coeur du produit. Nous avons donc choisi de revenir  la source de Fuse en utilisant la version libre ServiceMix que nous avons compltement rassemble pour qu'il colle exactement  notre besoin.
Donc au lieu d'avoir un Servicemix un Talend ou petalLink payant ne correspondant pas  notre besoin parce que l'diteur n'assure le support que si on y touche pas. Nous avons un servicemix qui possde les composants dont nous avons besoin, et que les composants don nous avons besoins.

Un point important nous avons des changes avec SAP. SAP propose une librairie Java pour crire des applis qui communique avec SAP.
Talend, tout comme les autres, IBM entre autres, nous ont propos dans leur solution un connecteur  plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros.
Nous avons mis quelques jours  dvelopper un composant Camel donc totalement rutilisable bas sur la Lib de SAP. Manque de bol la licence SAP nous empche de partager ce composant.

Si donc ton problme est bien l'intgration de donne et service au sein du SI des outils comme Talend, Petal, Mule Servicemix Fuse sont faits pour a.
Talend est trs bien outill et tend  faire croire qu'on peut le mettre en oeuvre sans connaissances. Mais il est trs cher ou limit dans sa version gratuite. Petal a t abandonn par la Direction de la Modernisation de l'tat pour son manque de capacit  assure un support  trs grande chelle.
(On assure pas le support de tous les tablissements de l'tat avec  3 personnes.) Mule nous est apparu simple mais justement trop simple. ServiceMix Fuse sont quivalent libre ou support. 
Camel est un framwork trs riche ouvert et une fois qu'on l'a pris en mains trs faciles  faire voluer.

Faire son propre assemblage de Karaf Camel est trs simple c'est la base de Talend, PetalLink, Servicemix/Fuse.
Le couple Karaf Camel permet d'avoir une solution souple volutive robuste extensible.

A+JYT

----------

